# My motorhome



## Deleted member 12051 (Jun 15, 2019)

All ready for my travels. Starting with France enroute to Croatia


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 15, 2019)

Nice looking van.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 15, 2019)

Love the low line roof vans.health to wear.


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Jun 16, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Love the low line roof vans.health to wear.



Thank you to you both for your kind comments.


----------



## JackieA (Aug 13, 2019)

*your trip*

Reminds me of a post graduate trip 1966 to the then Yugoslavia with 4 in an A35 van plus tents. Early one morning on the island of KRK we were waiting to use the loo - language issues meant we had to wait for someone to open a door. At last that happened and we rushed to appropriate entries only to meet in the middle of a communal area!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 13, 2019)

In parts of germany boys and girls same loo,i got a shock when using the urinal and two young nice girls came out to a mirror beside me to do there hair,thank goodnes they did not look over or they would have been gigiling all the way home.:sad:


----------

